# good article on probiotics



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIHarvard Health LetterMarch 2002Gut HealthProbiotics: Using Bacteria to Improve Health http://www.health.harvard.edu/medline/Health/L0302a.html


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thank you Eric. Very interesting.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I could not get the article, they keeping saying you have tobe a memnber to get the report.


----------

